# looking for a product...



## mnfreelancer (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey all - does anyone know of a commercial product designed to mount flat panel displays directly to truss (secure and rated)? Without crossing boundaries on this site talking about the things I "could do" to make it happen, already thought of those. I did some googling but the amazingly wide selection of mounts designed for consumer use vastly eclipsed findings from the pro/theatrical world. Just looking to see what specific PRODUCTS others have used. Thanks.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 8, 2009)

I would think that any good product meant to mount the TV to the wall that has someplace you can attach clamps to would be fine considering the liabilities of a screen falling in a bar or in a performance space are rather similar. The snags in my mind would be finding an adequate place for clams that doesn't require modifying the mount and finding a place to safety the screen from.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 8, 2009)

The problem I'm running into is that the mounts we use for ground supported 2-post stands use a gravity hook system with no real security beyond gravity holding it down ... when you introduce the dynamics of truss being flown from ceiling steel and add on top of that the lack of a safety attachment point it sends me looking for something better...and if there's nothing out there being made specifically for this task there is certainly a market!


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 8, 2009)

I suspect something from Premier Mounts or Chief Manufacturing - Plasma Wall Mounts and Projector Mounts would be more appropriate than standard wall-mount brackets designed for home theatre applications.

Although most flat screens have no integral safety attachment point, one or more rated, shouldered eye bolts affixed into unused threaded inserts would provide a place for a safety cable, for ease of mind.

One of the (generic) mounts I've used had a 3/4" x 1/8" flat steel locking bar. A hole near the end allows for a padlock for loss-prevention. (See attached photo.)


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's another one:

Plasma stands, LCD stands, LCD Mounts and Plasma Mounts for Trade Show Booth Display Truss

I know that there is also a manufacturer that sells a moving head mount for plasmas as well, but their name escapes me at the moment.

I'd definitely second Cheif or Premier Mounts.


----------



## erosing (Apr 9, 2009)

If you can find a kiosk supplier might be worth asking them as well. I know I've seen a few kiosks at the local malls that have used lcd and plasma screens mounted on truss, I think they were internet and cell phone companies. But the screens were mounted on the truss with a safety cage around the outsides of the screen so if it were to fall off the mount the screen would be caught by the cage. It was pretty neat actually, wish I had a picture of them.


----------

